# Woolloomooloo Wars Ep1 - The phantom sx40 Menace



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I woke up at 2am this morning to attempt an early morning fish for a few hours prior to work. Having seen the amount of structure around Woolloomooloo I knew that the bream would not be far away. So off I went with two rods each loaded with the ever trusty sx40, managing to launch the yak into the water by 3am.

I saw a small squid hanging around the well lit area near the rocks, so (after cursing that I didn't bring my squid jig) I spot cast to it with an sx40. The squid hit the lure but failed to snag itself on the treble. I also spot cast to a cuttlefish, who followed the sx40 constantly without ever striking at it.

Next, I headed down around the boat moorings near Harry's Cafe de Wheels. I threw one lure out the back and the other rod I used to cast into each of the moorings and around the structure. I had been going for about 10mins when the sx40 being dragged out the back got smashed. I could feel a bit of power in the fight, having to play the fish to avoid busting the light line, and I guessed it to be a bream of 30cm+. I was fairly impressed when the solid bream was finally landed and measured a respectable 32cm.

Not five minutes later in the same area the same lure (being dragged along behind the yak) got hit by a legal bream of around 26cm.

I headed around the corner to try the other side of the finger wharf, and set both rods up to troll. About 2/3 of the way down the wharf the other sx40 was finally taken. It was a decent bream of around 30cm that had to be carefully coaxed out of the wharf pylons.

I then headed across the bay to the pylons underneath the swimming pool, casting once or twice at each pylon to no avail. Once I got to the end, I turned around and threw both sx40s out the back and trolled past the same pylons. About half way down, one of the lures got hit by another legal bream of around 27cm.

Had one more uneventful pass at the boat moorings before heading in around 6.30am.

Not to be ungrateful for the 4 bream that I landed, but I am sightly disappointed that every fish was landed by a lure simply being towed behind the yak. Although I did have three strikes, not a single fish was hooked from me casting around the structure - perhaps my technique sucks?

Anyway, my new sx40 has been blooded and proved as effective as my first (2 fish were caught on each of the sx40s).


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounded like a beaut morning Deano with some nice bream to be had. It's a gorgeous time to be on the water in the right conditions and you were rewarded for your efforts.Well done.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice one Deano. Thumbs up for the effort.

My thoughts on breaming around pylons (for what there worth) is that maybe plastics are a better option. They give you more options, especially as they allow you to cover the entire water column. The sx40 just doesn't go deep enough sometimes.

On light jig heads, allowing the lure to slowly sink will often attrack a bite before you start the retrieve.

That's all I have...

Steve.


----------

